# Vape King Raffle Winners



## Stroodlepuff (30/8/16)

Those of you who attended VapeCon 2016 on Saturday may have seen the Vape King Promotional staff running around selling raffle tickets for a mystery hamper  relating to this which was posted on the forum leading up to VapeCon:




We have just done the draw and the lucky raffle ticket numbers are A15 and A27

Congratulations to Nas and Jaco, you will be contacted shortly to claim your prizes!






Prizes Include:
+/- 20 bottles of American e-liquid (Various brands)
1 x snapback cap
Stickers
4 t-shirts
Sunglasses 
An islander Bottle opener

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (30/8/16)

Wow what cool prizes! Way to go @Stroodlepuff !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nas (6/9/16)

Thank you Sharri and Vape King for my awesome prize!!! Still can't believe it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (6/9/16)

Nas said:


> Thank you Sharri and Vape King for my awesome prize!!! Still can't believe it!!!
> View attachment 66439


Wow! You are a seriously lucky guy!!!


----------



## Nas (6/9/16)

Can anyone confirm if I can use any of those e-liquids in my lil EVic VTC mini/tron tank?


----------



## Stosta (6/9/16)

Nas said:


> Can anyone confirm if I can use any of those e-liquids in my lil EVic VTC mini/tron tank?


Yep! All of them!


----------



## Nas (6/9/16)

Oh happy days!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

